# Hi guys! New Altima SE-R owner here! And I have that oil light thingy!



## Storm88000 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey guys. I come to you humbly from the SR20DE/SR20VE world into the new (for me at least) VQ35DE territory. This is all new to me! I have owned Sentra SE-R's (and currently have a 12 second NA '92 SE-R with a SR20VE swap).. but
I got a great deal on the Altima SE-R with a 6 month warranty, 3rd owner. Has 90k on it though but is mint condition except for a few spots with clearcoat issues.

I love it so far. TONS of room. I'm a traveling musician and my entire PA system for my shows fits in the trunk. I love how RARE this car is. Sure there are the Altima 3.5 SE's here and there (and lots of the 2.5's) but I think I saw 1 a few months ago. I sort of compare it to my brothers Mazdaspeed6 turbo, they were only made in 2006 and 2007.

Here is the car in my driveway:










Now about the oil light. About 2 days after I purchased the car, the light flashed on when I was idling at a stop light, after the motor had warmed up. I assumed it was simply low - I checked the dipstick but it was OK, but added a little anyway, then later found out about the faulty readings you guys have been talking about. About every other time I idle for more than a few seconds at a stop light the light comes on, but the moment I hit the throttle it disappears.

Since I have a full warranty I'm going to get it checked out and see if they will replace the sensor (well, here's to hoping it's just the sensor). The owner's manual states that the oil light does not come on due to a low amount of oil, only low oil pressure. Is that accurate?

Anyways thanks for reading. I have been modifying Nissans (specifically, the SR20's for over a decade (some of you may recognize my screen name from the SR20 forums). Thank you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The oil light on the dash may come on only when the oil pressure is extremely low or non-existent. To be certain about the oil pressure issue, install a temporary mechanical oil pressure gauge. You would remove the oil sensor and install the mechanical oil pressure gauge in it's place; you may need to get an 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter to hook up the gauge.

With the engine fully warmed up, the pressure should be as follows:
idle - at least 14 psi
2000 RPM - around 43 psi


----------



## Storm88000 (Jun 30, 2013)

I haven't driven the car since the light first showed up, however I just called the warranty company and they advised me to have the car towed to one of their repair facilities which I'll be doing tomorrow. Will update


----------



## Barry Chan (Sep 21, 2012)

What kind/type/grade oil do you use? May want to try a thicker oil if living in hot climate city before changing parts.


----------

